# Hilfe:Parse error: syntax error, unexpected T_STRING



## D-LuX (11. Januar 2008)

Bin dabei eine User Aktivierung per Link und e-mail zu schreiben.

Ich krieg jetzt andauernd nen Parse error und weiß nicht weiter 
Vielleicht sieht jemand von Euch meinen dummen Fehler 


```
$user_code = md5(uniqid()); //code wird generiert zur identifizierung
	       
$eintrag = "INSERT INTO users (user_vorname, user_nachname, user_email, user_passwort, user_strasse, user_plz, user_wohnort, 
                                user_bundesland, user_telefon, user_geb, user_handy, user_beruf, user_beschreibung, user_zeit, user_code) 
                   VALUES 
                   ('$user_vorname', '$user_nachname', '$user_email', '$pw','$user_strasse', '$user_plz', '$user_wohnort', 
                   '$user_bundesland', '$user_telefon', '$user_geb', '$user_handy', '$user_beruf', '$user_beschreibung', '$user_zeit', '$user_code')";
                   
$eintragen = mysql_query($eintrag);

 $check_code = mysql_query("SELECT * FROM users 
                        WHERE user_code= '".$_GET['user_code']."'");
 $ausgabe = mysql_fetch_array($check_code);


require("phpmailer/authmail.php");
authmail('adresse@email.de', 
'Anmeldung', 
'Danke für Ihre Anmeldung. Bestätigen:
<a href="http://subdomain.net/activate.php?user_code=$ausgabe['user_code']"</a>');
```

und dann noch die activate.php:

```
if ($row['user_aktiviert'] == $_GET['user_code'])
  {
  $anfrage = "UPDATE users SET user_aktiviert='1' 
                   WHERE user_aktiviert = $_GET['user_code']'";
  $ergebnis = mysql_query($anfrage);
  }

echo $ergebnis;
```

Danke schonmal!


----------



## Gumbo (11. Januar 2008)

```
authmail('adresse@email.de', 
'Anmeldung', 
'Danke für Ihre Anmeldung. Bestätigen:
<a href="http://subdomain.net/activate.php?user_code='.htmlspecialchars($ausgabe['user_code']).'</a>');
```
Du solltest dich aber auch noch über Sicherheitslücken wie Cross-Site Scripting und SQL-Injektionen informieren und allgemein nicht so naiv mit den vom Benutzer gesendeten Daten umgehen.


----------



## D-LuX (11. Januar 2008)

hm, danke parse error ist weg ..jetzt muss nur noch die mail ankommen, was sie nicht tut 

Also das Thema Sicherheit hab ich erstmal außen vor gelassen.
Wollte erstmal die Funktion gewährleisten.
Dankeschön Gumbo


----------

